# 100% Disk Usage When Opening RPG Maker



## KadoDragon (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello, I've searched as much as I could for a solution to my problem. I have found many things relating to 100% disk usage but nothing specifically on RPG Maker. Even so, nothing has given me a solution.

Here is my problem.

I have used the entire RPG Maker series since I can even remember. The latest version released is RPG Maker VX Ace which is where my problem lies. I have used VX Ace on multiple occasions and have been using it on this computer since I got it (almost a year ago). I know there are some compatibility issues with it and Windows 8, but it's never anything too serious. Lag when playing on full screen and such. But for about a week now, whenever I open it, my disk usage will crawl up to 100% freezing up my entire system for about a good minute before it will go back to normal and finally open RPG Maker. The same thing happens every time I go to test play my project as well. No other program seems to do this, only RPG Maker and I can't seem to find a solution anywhere.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Post in their forum for better results: RPG Maker Forums


----------

